# Hydroponics vs Aeroponics vs Bubbleponics



## WRRide (Dec 23, 2007)

I am nearing the end of my first soil grow and am considering switching to a hydro system for next time. I understand the basic differnces between the above systems. Any recommendations on which one to go with, or stick with soil. +'s and -'s of each? Thanks


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 23, 2007)

what are your goals?


----------



## iFeeLikeDying (Dec 24, 2007)

bump i would also like to see some +'s and -'s


----------



## WRRide (Dec 26, 2007)

Goals... I would like to produce quality over quantity with that said I would like to reduce my per plant space requirements and speed up my whole grow process a little.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

aeroponic systems that use nebulizers to really make the water misty is probably the "best" hydro system. If we're defining best by fastest growth.

Having said that - most aeroponic systems are really combo aero/bubbler. What i mean is - a lot of aeroponic systems spray misted water onto the roots directly but as the roots grow they are able to reach the reservoir. So if you put an air-stone into the reservoir, you could shut-off the aero part of the system and you'd be using bubbleponics.

I use a system as described above (the rainforest 66) and am very impressed with the speedy results and bushy-ass plants.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 26, 2007)

I grow aero and hydro and once in a great while soil. Aero is the fastest growing and takes less room, less clean up, easier feeding and problem correcting then soil.I also like flood and drain tables for my hydro needs when not doing aero. Aero and hydro are also cheaper and you can reuse the setups not need for more soil after wards.Yields are high in hydro and aero and with aero I shave 2-3 weeks off grows.In aero hydro veg can be very quick a week is usually about all you need


----------



## WRRide (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, I got the info I need. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Brussels (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with "Fletch' on most of the stated points. WWRride didn't however really address how he intends to grow: single netpot plants, sog or scrog. A flood and drain system has worked very well for me using SOG from cuttings, though I now use bubblers and scrog. With three plants per each in a 15 gal tub, DWC's speed makes up for time lost in pruning/training into the netting that is extended six inches beyond each side of the tubs . I'm able to have three tubs (9 plants) under each 8 bulb t5 fixture with perfect fit of space space. This method of SCROG also allows me to have a selective harvest of select buds that are ready early, without disturbing other tops.

It's been something of a work in progress to reach this point, with several half-failures using the "trial and error" method. If interested, there are tons of pics using google images searching scrog...B


----------



## WRRide (Jan 1, 2008)

scrog is an interesting way to grow(I had never heard of it before you mentioned it here) I assume it allows individual plants to branch out much more than normal? A little further explination would help me understand what I was looking at in the photos I found. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## email468 (Jan 1, 2008)

check out SCROG - billybob88 style! :
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/41321-i-call-billybob-scrog.html


----------

